
Show HN: Slashpackaging.org - kepano
https://www.slashpackaging.org/
======
kepano
Creator of Slash Packaging here — it's a tool I am launching today (Earth Day)
to help people find brands that care about sustainable packaging and have a
/packaging page on their site.

This was a really fun project to build. You can search for any brand in the
world and get a screenshot of their current /packaging page

